# EVALI - new medical term/diagnosis for vaping-related lung injury



## Hooked (27/10/19)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2019/10/21/evali-and-risk-communication-explained/

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) announced that they have developed a new catch-all medical term to describe the severe pulmonary injury linked to vaping that has swept the nation.

EVALI, or an e-cigarette, or vaping, product use-associated lung injury, is now the term public health investigators are using to advise clinicians on response efforts… EVALI is to serve as an official medical diagnosis….

EVALI as a term is direct enough for regulators, it appears. But, case law and the decisions of judges will dictate the future interpretation of the term with a revolving definition. Based on my observations, you shouldn’t put it past me to speculate that courts will be hearing cases that ask judges to define the actual term. If such a scenario comes to pass, e-cigarettes could be defined as all vaping products regardless of substance….

The term EVALI opens up a series of scenarios that could further harm the efforts to accurately communicate disease and health risks linked to THC and nicotine vaping.

Reactions: Informative 4


----------



## ARYANTO (27/10/19)

AND just in time for Divali !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

